# iPod mini le 24 juillet



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2004)

c'est officiel l'ipod mini est en vente en europe...
279 euros pour la france... en belgique et ailleur 269 grace à l'absence de la taxe française sur les support numériques

Je commande ce soir... en espérant le recevoir sans retard... après si il y en a plus beaucoup de dispo c'est pas mon problème 

Voir actu MACG


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

Je l'ai commandé avec un AppleCare sur l'AppleStore Education dès que j'ai vu la pub apparaître dans les forums (du coup ça filera quelques euros à MacG), j'espère que je n'aurai pas à attendre trop longtemps.


----------



## Sly73 (7 Juillet 2004)

Excellente nouvelle !  A noter que dans certains pays d'Europe et non uniquement la France (l'Italie aussi par-exemple), il est 10 moins cher.


----------



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Excellente nouvelle !  A noter que dans certains pays d'Europe et non uniquement la France (l'Italie aussi par-exemple), il est 10¤ moins cher.



C'est a cause de la taxe française sur les supports numériques... "lexeption culturelle française" qu'on dis 

Quelle couleur avez vous pris ????????


----------



## mercutio (7 Juillet 2004)

C'est quoi cette taxe et surtout elle profite à qui ?

 taxe pour la radio, taxe pour les concerts, taxe pour la télé,.... et pour finir ?

 Bon c pas le débat du threat !!

 Ils sont tous mignons....

 Ma copine a dit 
 "Surtout le rose et le  verre pomme, je pense que ça ferait très joli dans mes sacs"

 je lui répond
 "je trouve aussi...mais  c'est un peu cher !!" ...

 elle dit
 "UN PEU ????

beh oui, il faut bien bouffer...

 cgfd !!


----------



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2004)

c'est une taxe pour anticiper le piratage qu'on va faire en gros... elle existe pour les cd et dvd vierges, pour les baladeur mp3... bref tout stockage numérique.... c'est un peu lamentable mais c'est comme ça.

Sur la page d'apple ils disent qu'elle est d'un peu moins de 10 euros pour un ipod mini (Apple avais oubliée de la prendre en compte sur les ipod classics et refusaient au départ de payer cette taxe.

Apple refuse de payer (Macg News) 

Bref...



C'est sur il est pas donné
Mais l'ipod mini n'est pas hors de prix au vu de la concurrence, 259 euros en prix public aurait été le top... mais quand on voit comment il s'arrache comme des petits pains aux USA, et la renommé de l'ipod classic, on peut se dire que c'est normal...

257 euros pour les étudiants...


----------



## benjamin (7 Juillet 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette taxe et surtout elle profite à qui ?
> 
> taxe pour la radio, taxe pour les concerts, taxe pour la télé,.... et pour finir ?
> 
> ...



Elle m'a convaincu de le prendre en rose. Je crois que je me suis fait avoir


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Elle m'a convaincu de le prendre en rose. Je crois que je me suis fait avoir


oulala, t'es chaud, parce que si il ya bien un colori qui va être dépassé rapidos, c'est le rose...
m'enfin, si tu t'en lasses tu peux me l'envoyer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Moi c'est Silver si l'opération est acceptée par ma banque... Je m'attendais à moins cher (j'avais oublié l'apple care et j'ai du renoncer à la gravure) mais faut pas trop demander...


----------



## wagonr (7 Juillet 2004)

Bah je viens de commander un bleu avec gravure pour l'anniversaire de ma chérie 
Je pars le 15 août pour 5 mois, j'espère vraiment l'avoir avant pour lui donner au moins le paquet cadeau avant mon départ (15 jours avant son anniversaire).
Elle va être ravie puisqu'elle avait prévu de s'en acheter un aux USA en venant me voir 

J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas faire passer les "gravés" au second plan histoire d'en livrer un maximum rapidement ...
wait 'n see


----------



## Kaneda (7 Juillet 2004)

Comme je suis déçu   279 euros c'est vraiment une honte je trouve. 

J'en entends déjà me dire : " si t en veux pas t as qu a pas l acheter" etc etc .... mais bon c'est juste un avis. 249 euros aurait déjà été trop cher. 

J'espère qu'il baissera vite à 199 euros qui me parait être LE prix auquel il n'aurait plus besoin de bouger pendant 1 ou 2 ans. (en attendant d'autres nouveautés inévitables ... )

Vali voila ... pour noël avec un peu de chance en gros ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Finalement je l'ai gravé... 381 euros au total, c'est vrai que ça fait très mal... Surtout pour pauvres 4jo. L'ipod mini devrait être en bundle gratuit pour les clients réguliers de l'ITMS dont je suis !


----------



## miaou (7 Juillet 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Comme je suis déçu   279 euros c'est vraiment une honte je trouve.



je suis de ton avis , si  on raisonne bêtement ça fait 70 ¤ le GO , énorme par rapport à ses grands frères . Seulement voilà , il es tout mignon , tout  petit,  en couleur , il plais aux filles et ils vont en vendre comme des petits pains , alors ils auraient bien  tord de se gêner


----------



## Kaneda (7 Juillet 2004)

C'est certain   

Mais bon c'est d'autant plus abusé qu'ils osent faire payer la gravure quoi .... c'est un tout petit peu du foutage de gueule  :hein:


----------



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2004)

J'ai hesité entre vert et silver...
J'ai commandé en vert pour 257 euros étudiant....


----------



## wagonr (7 Juillet 2004)

j'espère qu'ils ont prévu un petit peu plus qu'un millier d'exemplaires pour la France ...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Elle m'a convaincu de le prendre en rose. Je crois que je me suis fait avoir



Je viens de passer commande pour ma compagne, d'un rose évidement.  
Ce sera pour son anniversaire le 17 août, j'espère que je l'aurais pour cette date.
Ce ne sera pas vraiment une surprise mais bon, depuis le temps qu'elle m'en parle. 
Je lui ai commandé avec le brassard "iPod mini Arm Band".


----------



## wagonr (7 Juillet 2004)

c'est d'un original ... on en achète tous un pour nos compagnes / copines / femmes ... 

le sien sera bleu en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un copain qui vient de rcevoir le sien acheté aux US, vraiment GEANT...il est trop beau et solide...


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'un original ... on en achète tous un pour nos compagnes / copines / femmes ...
> 
> le sien sera bleu en ce qui me concerne !


c'est clair, parfait comme alibi...moi j'essaie de convaincre de mon côté, mais ça marche pas


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2004)

waaahhh le rose me fait rêver....:rose: mais j'ai déjà un iPod 20 go ! pour me consoler j'ai mis un iSkin rose sur l'iPod  mais c'est pas pareil...    

 je pense que je vais en commander un silver pour mon chéri


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, parfait comme alibi...moi j'essaie de convaincre de mon côté, mais ça marche pas



Ce n'est pas un alibi, elle me le réclame depuis un moment.   
C'est vrai par contre que ça me fait plaisir de lui offrir ce joujou.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Sinon, vous savez à partir de quelle étape nous sommes effectivement inscrits sur la liste des souscripteurs ? J'ai du me résoudre à payer par chèque, j'espère que c'est le jour de l'attribution du code commande qui comptera...

Je prie aussi pour qu'une fois reçu il ne passe pas à la machine à laver ou jetté dans un paquet de clopes, et encore perdu par terre sans bruit... Ah, vu mon désordre, il me frandrait plutôt un emac sur le dos... :rose:  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un alibi, elle me le réclame depuis un moment.
> C'est vrai par contre que ça me fait plaisir de lui offrir ce joujou.



C'est vrai que ça lui va bien. 






Sinon, pour ceux qui commande l'iPod avec la gravure, ça prend toujours un peu plus de temps. Je ne sais pas à quelle niveau elle se passe, mais l'iPod doit passer sur une autre chaîne et n'est donc pas expédié immédiatement. Si quelqu'un peut nous en dire plus.


----------



## axel (8 Juillet 2004)

Salut
moi j'ai commandé un mini vert hier vers 15h j'ai recu l'accusé de reception mais tjs pas la confirmation de commande et vous?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2004)

axel a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> moi j'ai commandé un mini vert hier vers 15h j'ai recu l'accusé de reception mais tjs pas la confirmation de commande et vous?


 Commande passée à 15 H 11, Accusé de réception reçu à 15 H 26 et Confirmation à 18 H 54


----------



## benjamin (8 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Commande passée à 15 H 11, Accusé de réception reçu à 15 H 26 et Confirmation à 18 H 54


Pareil pour les deux premiers, mais confirmation ce matin vers 5, 6 heures.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

Mais est ce qu'on le trouvera le 24 en magasin? genre Apple center ou Fnac?


----------



## Kaneda (9 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais est ce qu'on le trouvera le 24 en magasin? genre Apple center ou Fnac?


2 solutions : Non car tout le monde a deja réservé son exemplaire

                   Oui car la Fnac aurait pu interdire la réservation du produit .... dans ce cas, premiers arrivés, premiers servit


----------



## Marcant (9 Juillet 2004)

Mais il sort le 24 juillet 2004 ou 2005 ???


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Déjà, c'est passé au 26 puis à 4 semaines. C'est marrant (enfin, façon de parler  ) j'ai commandé mon G5 exactement au même moment l'année dernière et le délai a suivi les mêmes évolution.
J'espère juste que cette fois-ci Apple se montrera un peu moins incapable de tenir des délais raisonnables et me livrera avant fin Septembre


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2004)

Autant je suis patient pour airport express autant ce délai à rallonge pour l'iPod mini m'énerve.
C'est clair que ce n'est pas un drame si ma compagne ne le reçoit pas pour son anniversaire au mois d'août mais bon, pourquoi l'annoncer si ils savent qu'ils ne peuvent tenir les délais.


----------



## mki (9 Juillet 2004)

J'ai commandé mon iPod mini le 7 juillet vers 19h30, et j'ai recu mon accusé et ma confirmation de commande, comment savoir si je suis dans les 5000 iPod mini dispo pour l'Europe ?


PS: dans mon mail de confirmation j'ai ceci:

*En combien de temps sera traitée ma commande ?*
Votre commande sera traitée avant le 26.07.2004
Prévoyez 3 à 7 jours pour la livraison de votre commande à réception de la notification d'expédition.

vous avez la meme date ? ou change-t-elle ?


----------



## ederntal (9 Juillet 2004)

mki a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé mon iPod mini le 7 juillet vers 19h30, et j'ai recu mon accusé et ma confirmation de commande, comment savoir si je suis dans les 5000 iPod mini dispo pour l'Europe ?
> 
> 
> PS: dans mon mail de confirmation j'ai ceci:
> ...



Cela devrai etre bon a quelque chose pres... avec la livraison tu devrai le recevoir 1ere semaine d'aout... j'ai la même chose que toi!

D'apres ce que j'ai compris la première vague d'envoie est le 24/07... la seconde le 26/07... et pour ceux qui ont commandé après ce sera environ le 10 aout... ect...

En gros il va etre dur d'en avoir pour ceux qui ont pas déja commandé... Enfin je pense qu'a l'ouverture de l'apple expo il y aura quelques stands avec des petits stock non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> D'apres ce que j'ai compris la première vague d'envoie est le 24/07... la seconde le 26/07... et pour ceux qui ont commandé après ce sera environ le 10 aout... ect...


Si ça fait comme les G5 on aura plutôt droit à ça :  ils envisageront fin Juillet d'essayer de lancer la production pour les toutes premières pré-commandes (ceux pour qui c'est marqué 24 Juillet), mi-août pour les suivants (ceux pour qui c'est marqué 26 Juillet) et ceux d'après (pour qui c'est marqué 4 semaines) ben ils auront qu'à aller l'acheter à la Fnac en Octobre ce sera plus rapide. :sleep:


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juillet 2004)

Ben moi j'ai un iPod mini bmeu entre les mains..


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

Une info intéressante chez MacBidouille, où l'on constate que l'iPod Mini rose et argent ont la cote...  

iPod Mini rose pour les filles
iPod Mini argent pour les garçons 

Les clichés ont la vie dure.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Juillet 2004)

C'est les plus demandés


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

Ben normalement ça devrait être un bleu pour les garçons.

Ca me fait penser à un article que j'avais lu il y a quelques années qui disait que les couleurs de l'an 2 000 serait le rose et l'argent.


----------



## Macounette (10 Juillet 2004)

Ben tout compte fait, il en veut pas, de iPod mini... il aime pas.    il préfère les "vrais" iPod.... ah ces hommes   :love: 

Pour ma part, vu les délais et tout, je vais attendre sagement l'AE en septembre, et qui sait, je craquerai à ce moment-là...  :rose:  :love:


----------



## ederntal (10 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout compte fait, il en veut pas, de iPod mini... il aime pas.    il préfère les "vrais" iPod.... ah ces hommes   :love:
> 
> Pour ma part, vu les délais et tout, je vais attendre sagement l'AE en septembre, et qui sait, je craquerai à ce moment-là...  :rose:  :love:



Bah moi je suis un mec... mais j'ai laissé s'exprimer la part de feminité qu'il y a en moi alors... les mini sont trop mimiiiii  :rateau:


----------



## wagonr (10 Juillet 2004)

ca va être chaud moi, je veux un bleu donc le moins répandu et en plus jveux le graver ...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai un bleu entre les mains et c'est vrai qu'il est beau..


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

Bon c'est fini les chambrages ?


----------



## vincmyl (10 Juillet 2004)

Bon ok


----------



## Macounette (10 Juillet 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je suis un mec... mais j'ai laissé s'exprimer la part de feminité qu'il y a en moi alors... les mini sont trop mimiiiii  :rateau:


Et t'as bien raison !  
Malheureusement y'a des mecs qui n'ont pas cette ouverture d'esprit...   mais bon les goûts et les couleurs...   

En ce qui me concerne, à mon avis je ferai un achat compulsif et nullement justifié dans moins de 2 mois  lol :love:


----------



## vincmyl (11 Juillet 2004)

Les gouts et les couleurs


Hum... :modo:


----------



## Marcant (11 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un bleu entre les mains et c'est vrai qu'il est beau..



Et tu en es content ?  J'hésite encore entre le 15 et le mini... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il n'y ait que 5 couleurs alors qu'il y a 7 jours dans la semaine, je vais devoir prendre deux fois deux fois le même !


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juillet 2004)

J'en suis tres content, petit solide et mimi :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il n'y ait que 5 couleurs alors qu'il y a 7 jours dans la semaine, je vais devoir prendre deux fois deux fois le même !


 Le week-end c'est iPod normal


----------



## Marcant (12 Juillet 2004)

Je prends en gris avec le bandeau sport au tour du bras alors !


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juillet 2004)

Ca va flasher :love:


----------



## miaou (12 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il n'y ait que 5 couleurs alors qu'il y a 7 jours dans la semaine, je vais devoir prendre deux fois deux fois le même !



il manque  aussi ceux " en robe du soir " pour ........ le soir      .........


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juillet 2004)

Oui une belle robe du soir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

C'est scandaleux  :    
Parce que j'ai payé par chèque, ma commande passée le jour de l'annonce n'est effective qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui 13 juillet, la date "présumée" d'envoi est du 3 aôut.
Oui, j'avoue, j'ai plaçé une limite de montant de transaction qui m'interdit d'utiliser ma carte bleue pour de gros achat, mais lqu'au prix des appareils déjà prohibitif s'ajoute une pénalisation pour les petits portefeuilles, je dis stop.

Sinon, ma bibliothèque vient de passer les 4 go... Vivement l'ipod mini-maxi (bref, le nouvel ipod intégrant les révolutions du mini)...


----------



## vincmyl (15 Juillet 2004)

Il y aura pas tellement de changement d'apres les rumeurs :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2004)

Si cette rumeur ce confirme, il sera toujours temps, si ça en vaut la peine, de changer la commande de l'iPod Mini pour cet iPod 4G.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

Le choix sera très dur :sick:


----------



## florent0720 (18 Juillet 2004)

Voila ma surpris en visitant un site ou j'ai l'habitude d'acheter des cd-r et ba je vois que le ipod mini rose est disponible mais pas les autres donc cela est pas ma couleur souhaité donc je ne passerais pas commande mais sinon je l'aurais fait.

http://www.ldlc.com/navigation/recherche.h...ipod+mini&type=


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

florent0720 a dit:
			
		

> Voila ma surpris en visitant un site ou j'ai l'habitude d'acheter des cd-r et ba je vois que le ipod mini rose est disponible mais pas les autres donc cela est pas ma couleur souhaité donc je ne passerais pas commande mais sinon je l'aurais fait.
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/navigation/recherche.h...ipod+mini&type=



Le lien ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

Voici le lien

florent, sur la page il est indiqué que l'ipod mini rose est disponible chez Apple mais pas en stock (il est bien précisé fin juillet pour tous les modèles).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

C'est une erreur logicielle ou quoi, j'ai reçu un mail d'apple m'indiquant que mo ipod mini validé le 13 était parti de l'usine le 19 !!! On vera !


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juillet 2004)

Tu l'auras avant le 24 alors


----------



## ederntal (22 Juillet 2004)

Oui apparemment ils ont de l'avance sur les envois!!!

D'après macbidouille les premiers acheteurs l'ont déja reçut il y a quelques jours... La fnac en receverai samedi...

Le mien devai sortir de l'usine le 26... et il est partis ce matin!

Que de bonnes nouvelles!


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2004)

Le mien aussi est parti


----------



## Amophis (22 Juillet 2004)

Pour ceux qui trouvent que le mini est trop cher à 279¤TTC, voici un exemple de dérive que l'on ne pourra pas empecher et qui est à imputer à Apple http://www.oopromo.com/listItems.php?catId=14&id=921&refer=clubic 


470¤ TTC le mini...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Merci Apple pour avoir prévu suffisement de mini pour tout le monde, maintenant, c'est les commercant qui vont se frotter les mains. Je trouve cela honteux (470¤ en plus en promo qu'ils disent....). Bon ok c'est un extreme, mais il n'est pas rare de voir des revendeurs afficher les minis aux dessus de 300¤ TTC.


En tout cas, mon silver, je vais attendre un peu avant de l'acheter, car avec un peu de chance et les 4G, il passera à 249¤ (mais bon, je ne sais pas dans combien de temps il sera dispo en qté..???)


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2004)

Le MiniPod rose de ma compagne est parti aussi.


----------



## vincmyl (22 Juillet 2004)

Je ferais un tour a la FNAC samedi pour voir


----------



## Silvia (22 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le MiniPod rose de ma compagne est parti aussi.



Il arrive, il arrive!!!   
(j'espère que mon Paul m'autorisera à le débaler avant mon anniversaire le 17 août)


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je ferais un tour a la FNAC samedi pour voir



j'y serais 5 min avant toi pour prendre l'unique modèle en vente


----------



## vincmyl (22 Juillet 2004)

Fnac Strasbourg pour ma part


----------



## wagonr (22 Juillet 2004)

g reçu celui de ma copine ... trop beauuuuu
d'ailleurs jvais lui offrir tout à l'heure !


----------



## Piewhy (22 Juillet 2004)

Le mini sera dispo chez mon revendeur du coin (Liège pour moi) ce Samedi... pour moi ce sera un Mini et un pantalon (pas chez apple le pantalon  )


----------



## vincmyl (22 Juillet 2004)

J'espere que les housses seront dispo aussi


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de recevoir l'iPodMini rose de ma compagne mais je crains le pire, je peux avancé dans les menus mais pas revenir en arrière.   
Je vais le laisser recharger un peu et le réinstaller avant de m'inquiéter.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2004)

et merde, il risque de devoir repartir aussi vite qu'il est venu.


----------



## _m_apman (23 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et merde, il risque de devoir repartir aussi vite qu'il est venu.


 'tain, c'est pas cool.
Le mien n'a jamais eu ce comportement, même lors de la première utilisation. 
C'est là que le menu caché peut aider...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon, après 40 minutes de discussion avec l'applestore, je vais allez voir pour le changer dans un apple center agrée car si je le renvois, il m'annonce une attende longue, longue, longue...  
Pour le menu caché, je préfère évité, je ne tiens pas qu'il utilise cet argument pour faire sauter la garantie.


----------



## _m_apman (23 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le menu caché, je préfère évité, je ne tiens pas qu'il utilise cet argument pour faire sauter la garantie.


Ben, je ne vois pas pourquoi dans la mesure où c'est une manip purement logicielle. Elle doit d'alleurs bien servir au SAV pour aider au diagnostic...
M'enfin, c'est comme tu le sens.

Bon courage.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2004)

En tous cas , je comprend la ruée sur les ipodMini, c'est vraiment un superbe objet.   
Le brassar que j'ai commandé avec est très bien fait, du beau matos.
Bon, nous sommes tombé sur un MiniPod avec un Mini défaut qui le rend inutilisable mais bon, ce n'est pas bien grave, juste un contre temps râlant.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de recevoir le mien avec son applecher 

[Edit]
Premières impressions :
Il est très beau, à l'ouverture de la boîte (pas aussi bien que ce a quoi Apple m'avait habitué d'ailleurs) on est accueilli par un "Ne volez pas la musique" , ensuite il fonctionne tout de suite sans branchement (sauf qu'il y a pas de musique dedans :rateau: ). Le clip ceinture me fait un peu peur pour la peinture.
Les écouteurs ne sont pas terribles je trouve : à peu près la même qualité sonore que ceux qui étaient fournis avec mon Walkman Aiwa (qui m'a coûté le même prix mais en francs) mais bien moins confortables (il sont beaucoup trop grands pou rentrer dans mon oreille), donc je suis content d'avoir acheté les In-Ear.


----------



## Silvia (23 Juillet 2004)

Il est beau mon MiniPod, dommage qu'il ai un problème.    







Je peux me consoler en allant à la gym avec mon brassard mais sans iPod.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juillet 2004)

C'est ici.


----------



## Marcant (23 Juillet 2004)

Ah sur fnac.com l'iPod mini est déjà en rupture, j'espère qu'il ne faut pas encore attendre des mois car j'en ai un peu amrre du minidisc !!


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon, j'ai réservé pour demain un IpodMini rose chez un revendeur qui en a reçu quelques un.
Sur l'AppleStore, il m'ont dit que je pouvais demander un échange chez un revendeur agréé mais je me vois mal, même si "j'en ai le droit" leur demander de m'échanger un MiniPod que je n'ai pas acheté chez eu alors qu'ils n'arrivent déjà pas à fournir leurs clients.
Je renverrais donc définitivement le MiniPod défectueux chez Apple et j'achèterais un nouveau chez mon revendeur à qui je n'aurais pas du être infidèle.


----------



## c-66 (23 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le clip ceinture me fait un peu peur pour la peinture.



Pas de souci à te faire de ce côté, j'utilise le mien avec le clip ceinture ou brassard depuis que je l'ai (avril) et ça n'a pas bougé vu que c'est pas de la peinture. Je le mets aussi souvent dans la poche et franchement, c'est plus mon téléphone qui a mal supporté sa présence que le contraire. Seul marque pour l'instant, une petit griffure sur le dos de provenance inconnue.


----------



## benjamin (23 Juillet 2004)

TNT est passé ce matin pour le livrer. Bien sûr, je n'étais toujours pas rentré de mes courtes vacances. C'est remis à lundi. Arf


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

Toujours pas de nouvelle de tnt alors qu'il est parti le 19... Je commence à m'inquiéter d'un éventuel détournement, je ne sors plus de chez moi de peu de le rater, je sursaute au moindre coup de sonette... C'est grave docteur ? :rose:


----------



## fpoil (23 Juillet 2004)

je viens d'en acheter un il y a à peine deux heures à la fnac des halles : apparrement ils avaient des consignes de ne le vendre que demain puis tout un coup un appel et hop ils me l'ont vendu illico presto, un ptit rose, un cadeau pour ma chere et tendre, j'ai hate de voir sa tete ... bon il faut que je l'emballe....


----------



## grenoble (23 Juillet 2004)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'en acheter un il y a à peine deux heures à la fnac des halles : apparrement ils avaient des consignes de ne le vendre que demain puis tout un coup un appel et hop ils me l'ont vendu illico presto, un ptit rose, un cadeau pour ma chere et tendre, j'ai hate de voir sa tete ... bon il faut que je l'emballe....



Les iPod minis sont aussi dispos à la FNAC Bellecour à Lyon. Vendus sans scrupule avant la date du 24 
Toutes les couleurs sauf argent sont dispos.
FNAC Part-Dieu en a aussi quelques uns apparemment.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juillet 2004)

Ah bon deja...je vous laisse alors, vais allé faire un tour a la Fnac


----------



## Mondana (24 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai achete mon IpodMini (bleu) hier le 23.07 sans pb a la FNAC, le seul hic c est au moment de retirer la protection plastique sur la roue, il y avait plein de colle sur cette derniere.
Malgre l utilisation d'un petit chiffon doux (type lunettes) rien a faire la colle n est pas partie et ma roue ne fonctionne plus.
Avez vouz eu le meme pb ?


----------



## fpoil (24 Juillet 2004)

meme probleme avec le mini ipod acheté hier mais la roue fonctionne (on suppose que c'est la chaleur qui a fait fondre la colle) par contre elle est un peu sale c'es pas top, ne surtout pas utiliser de disolvant


----------



## Gaël (24 Juillet 2004)

J'ai été acheter un iPod mini rose à la fnac de Mulhouse ce matin.
La roue est protégée par un plastique dont la colle reste après l'avoir enlevé.
Pour virer cette colle, j'ai pulverisé sur un torchon de l'ajax vitre, puis j'ai essuyé la roue avec. Cette colle s'en va sans problème et tout fonctionne correctement.

@+


----------



## Piewhy (24 Juillet 2004)

Comme prévu : un iPod mini green et un pantalon (rien à voir ) acheté ce matin au revendeur du coin qui les découvraient en meme temps que nous... les stocks seront bien vite épuisés


----------



## fpoil (24 Juillet 2004)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été acheter un iPod mini rose à la fnac de Mulhouse ce matin.
> La roue est protégée par un plastique dont la colle reste après l'avoir enlevé.
> Pour virer cette colle, j'ai pulverisé sur un torchon de l'ajax vitre, puis j'ai essuyé la roue avec. Cette colle s'en va sans problème et tout fonctionne correctement.
> 
> @+


 merci gael, cà marche, le mini ipod est tout propre maintenant 
à mon avis c'est un truc à diffuser


----------



## Gaël (24 Juillet 2004)

Bon, après quatre heures de charge et quelques minutes d'utilisation, l'ipod mini s'est éteint pour toujours. Impossible de le réveiller. Après toutes les tentatives (reset, branchement sur secteur), l'écran reste éteint. Je suis donc allé le changer à la Fnac et me revoilà avec un autre ipodmini rose.
On va voir si la batterie tient cette fois ci.
Les problèmes de batteries sont pas totalement résolus je pense...
@+


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juillet 2004)

J'ai toujours pas enlevé mon plastique de protection


----------



## Piewhy (24 Juillet 2004)

Le coup du produit pour les vitres avec un chiffon doux ça marche nickel

En quelques heures j'ai réussi à convertir deux amis aux plaisirs d'utiliser iTunes et surtout l'iPod... l'iPod Mini reste quand meme une belle machine pour séduire les switcheur potentiels


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juillet 2004)

Ca c'est sur


----------



## corbuu (24 Juillet 2004)

je suis à Londres actuellement, je suis passé au Virgin de Totteham Road qui est pas mal gros...

Des PUBS IMMENSES pour l'IPOD MINI ! 
Vous pouvez les trouver devant les caisses just'a coté des CDs, c'est dingue, c'est plaisant de voir autant de pub sur Ipod.

J'ai voulu voir de plus pres le Mini mais... en fait c'est que des packages vides. On m'a dit qu'ils étaient tous partis ce matin.

Plus réconfortant pour Apple mais pour les Users c'est toujours la meme chose, on attends qu'apple rectifie ses problemes de previsions des ventes... peut etre un jour ?


----------



## appleman (24 Juillet 2004)

bon en gros j'ai l'impression que cette sortie ne restera pas un jour a tout jamais gravé dans les livres d'histoire...normal me direz vous ca fait deja un moment que l'ipod M est commercialisé mais quand meme...!


----------



## cupertino (25 Juillet 2004)

Pour ma part, j'ai été à Surcouf Strasbourg pour en prendre un (bleu), et même si j'avais fais connaissance avec pendant la Macworld, je suis toujours surpris pas son design, surtout quand je le compare avec mon ancien (1G 5 Go), c'est vrai que ça fait peur, mais je garde une préférence pour le premier, il est inimitable. Je m'en servirai comme HD portable maintenant


----------



## vincmyl (25 Juillet 2004)

Dis moi juste si A surcouf Strasbourg ils ont aussi les accessoires: station, housse pour mini


----------



## Steph88 (25 Juillet 2004)

On m'a offert un iPod mini rose. Il marche très bien après avoir été changé un fois.
Il était tombé en panne au bout de 10 minutes d'utilisation. Pas cool


----------



## tyler_d (25 Juillet 2004)

J'ai qd meme du mal à croire à cette (longue) histoire de rupture de stock :
 Rappellons quand meme que depuis maintenant 7 mois (le lancement en février aux usa) que le "mini" est "en rupture de stock" perpétuel.

  Vous ne trouvez pas ça un peu bizarre ?

Ca me rappelle étrangement la politique foireuse de Sony et sa PlayStation 2 qui annonçait, avant meme sa sorti, qu'il fallait mieux la réserver afin "d'avoir une chance d'etre servi".

 Résultat tout le monde veut le produit, on en parle bcp dans les différents médias, on crée un événement autour d'un lancement...

 Parce que soyons honnete, apple manque vraiment de considération pour ses clients, parce qu'une sortie de produit avec si peu de stock, c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule !

 et plus j'y réfléchi, plus je me dis que c'est un coup monté, et que les stocks sont lentement dilué à travers le monde histoire de maintenir la demande elévé grace à ce "sentiment de rareté"


----------



## fanou (25 Juillet 2004)

Ils sont peut etre simplement dépassé par les évènements...
en tout cas ils perdent des ventes: un collègue qui voulait un mini s'est rabattu vers autre chose faute de disponibilité...


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2004)

Ca me rappelle la pénurie des Swatch, début des années 90. La pénurie était telle que lorsqu'un magasin recevait le moindre arrivage, de longues queues se formaient pour en acheter; les nouvelles d'arrivage se répandaient comme une traînée de poudre de bouche à oreille, et le marché noir florissait. Bien souvent, pour une Swatch qu'on aurait payé CHF 60 en magasin, on la retrouvait dans des petites annonces au double du prix ! 

Cette pénurie était entretenue de manière artificielle par la société Swatch pour créer un "événement" autour des montres. Sous prétexte de "difficultés de livraison" pour certaines composantes... Finalement, sous le feu des critiques, ils ont fini par revenir à une politique de vente plus raisonnable...

Je me demande parfois si Apple ne fait pas un peu pareil, à savoir, entretenir la rareté d'un produit afin d'en faire quasi un "objet de culte"...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2004)

Y'a quelqu'un qui a déjà reçu un mini qui marchait du premier coup ?
Parce que le mien sera gravé, ça va être coton si je dois le faire changer...   :mouais:


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quelqu'un qui a déjà reçu un mini qui marchait du premier coup ?
> Parce que le mien sera gravé, ça va être coton si je dois le faire changer...  :mouais:


oui le mien, recu samedi, un vert gravé à l'air de fonctionner tout a fait correctement, juste que je n'arrive pas à accéder au menu caché afin de débrider le niveau sonore


----------



## _m_apman (25 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> oui le mien, recu samedi, un vert gravé à l'air de fonctionner tout a fait correctement, juste que je n'arrive pas à accéder au menu caché afin de débrider le niveau sonore


 Ben voilà, tu as une explication : les iPod Mini gravés n'ont pas de menu caché !  

Bon, sinon, le mien fonctionne très bien et le premier fût (heureusement) le bon.


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, tu as une explication : les iPod Mini gravés n'ont pas de menu caché !


j'aurais bien aimé que ca soit le cas, car j'ai un autre mini ipod qui vient des USA; qui n'est pas gravé.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Juillet 2004)

Le mien aussi vient des US et il marche impec


----------



## tyler_d (26 Juillet 2004)

> Je me demande parfois si Apple ne fait pas un peu pareil, à savoir, entretenir la rareté d'un produit afin d'en faire quasi un "objet de culte"...


je ne peux maintenant que croire à cette version

le pire je crois c'est les "consommateurs qui ne peuvent pas attendre"

mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette société d'archi consommation. je suis sur que c'est les meme qui vont "se balader dans les zones inductrielles (ikea, but et center cuir...)" le dimanche en famille.


----------



## mki (26 Juillet 2004)

Quelqu'un habitant en Suisse a déjà reçu son mini commandé le 7 juillet ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2004)

J'ai acheté un autre iPodMini rose en remplacement de celui défectueux commandé sur l'Applestore (que je vais renvoyer).
Mon revendeur avait encore 4 gris, un "or" et 5 bleu. J'ai pris le dernier rose.
L'iPodMini, beaucoup plus que l'iPod classique fait un malheur. Nous l'avons montré à des amis (pas du tout fana d'ordi ) ce w-e et tous ont dit: "j'en veux un"


----------



## Nathalex (26 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux maintenant que croire à cette version


Le seul truc qui me gêne dans cette histoire et que, si c'est vrai, pourquoi Apple ne le vend pas 299 euros, comme beaucoup l'avaient anticipé ? Ils auraient pu répondre à la demande aussi mal, gagner un peu plus d'argent... Je ne sais plus où je lisais que des magasins londoniens le vendaient à des prix sensiblement plus élevés que le prix public


----------



## sylko (26 Juillet 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'ai achete mon IpodMini (bleu) hier le 23.07 sans pb a la FNAC, le seul hic c est au moment de retirer la protection plastique sur la roue, il y avait plein de colle sur cette derniere.
> Malgre l utilisation d'un petit chiffon doux (type lunettes) rien a faire la colle n est pas partie et ma roue ne fonctionne plus.
> Avez vouz eu le meme pb ?


Apple propose d'utiliser du scotch pour enlever ces résidus de colle. 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93914


----------



## je@nnot (26 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux maintenant que croire à cette version
> 
> le pire je crois c'est les "consommateurs qui ne peuvent pas attendre"
> 
> mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette société d'archi consommation. je suis sur que c'est les meme qui vont "se balader dans les zones inductrielles (ikea, but et center cuir...)" le dimanche en famille.



Ton idée n'est pas mauvaise pour créer un objet KULTE     cependant tu mets de côté le fait que l'iPod qu'il soit mini ou normal fait parti de la statégie iPod-iTunes-iTunesMusicStore et donc freiner volontairement sa distribution serai pénalisant sur un marché en plein BOOM où Apple ne doit pas faire une seule erreur.

De plus l'iPod mini est techniquement un produit rapidement développé et donc gérer sa fabrication ne doit pas être facil.

Lorsque l'on voit que certaines personnes le renvoient immédiatement après 10 min de fonctionnement on comprends bien que le produit n'est pas au point: mais Apple se doit d'innover   

Cependant tu n'as pas forcément tords.

Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le sujet du Thread alors vite on passe à autre chose.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Juillet 2004)

Je n'aie pas eut ce genre de soucis malgré sa provenance des USA


----------



## iScrat (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous !
Je viens m'inscruter pour vous demander si le pb de la colle sur la roue est à un tel point qu'il faut stopper le fonctionnement (définitif) de la roue cliquable ?

Parce que moi, adorant Apple à mort, et ayant besoin (à mort aussi lol) d'un baladeur numérique, je me suis jeté sur l'iPod mini...étudié sous toutes les coutures, j'ai cherché ts les pbs qu'il peut abriter.

Pour l'instant, le pb du connecteur des écouteurs à été corrigé depuis Avril-Mai et la roue qui colle les doigts donc je veux éviter de me retrouver avec un iPod mini inutilisable si je fais une connerie au déballage et au "néttoyage". MacBidouille conseille l'alcool à 60° et un Deamek Up (piti conton pr démaquiller) mais Apple conseille vivement l'utilisation intensive du scotch...
Que faudra-t-il que je fasse pour en lever cette colle plutôt...collante ?   :love: 

?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????????

Cela étant dit, mon piti futur proche poPod mini m'attends (moi :love à l'Apple Center MCS de Nice (je vous donne pas l'adresse desfois que vous auriez l'idée de tous les acheter en même temps...hein !? lol   
Evidement, je ne pense plus qu'à lui parce que je l'ai longtemps attendu et il s'est fait prier le petit...j'ai essayé de me le procurer aux states, pas moyen...alors la je veux pas le rater...(faut dire que ca va être difficile, vu que j'ai déjà payé un bout en précommande...hé hé !  

Je vous laisse en espérant une réponse de vous tous !

iScrat


----------



## benout (26 Juillet 2004)

Alors moi pour enlever la colle j'ai utilisé un lingette imbibée que j'utilise pour nettoyer mon Alubook aussi...sans aucun problème...il s'agit de lingettes pour nettoyer des protections auditives qui sont équivalentes à celles utilisées pour nettoyer des lunettes...Je pense que cette solution est proche de celle proposée par macbidouille.
 

@++
Benout


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2004)

Ce soir, lundi 26, il restait encore des iPods aux Fnacs Montparnasse et Etoile


----------



## vincmyl (27 Juillet 2004)

Ya que pour les nouveaux packaging qu'il y a ce pb


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

Bon alors je me suis pointé a la fnac pour acheter le mini et ils n'ont déjà plus de stock !!! réapprovisionnement début septembre. Alors comme le 15Go est au même prix que le mini je me suis pris le 15Go. De toute façon j'ai 15 jours pour échanger...


----------



## corbuu (28 Juillet 2004)

ici au Virgin de Tottenham Road à Londres, toujours en rupture depuis Samedi matin. 
L'Apple center a coté n'en a pas non plus. Mais il reste confiant...  :rose:


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juillet 2004)

Je vous le dis, RDV a l'Apple Expo :love:


----------



## mandrax_fr (29 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je me suis pointé a la fnac pour acheter le mini et ils n'ont déjà plus de stock !!! réapprovisionnement début septembre. Alors comme le 15Go est au même prix que le mini je me suis pris le 15Go. De toute façon j'ai 15 jours pour échanger...


hum, bizarre ton attitude, prendre un ipod 15go (plus lourd, et plus gros) à défaut de ne pas avoir pu acheter de mini ipod ???

Ce sont 2 produits totalement différents, m'enfin bon, tu ne voulais pas rentrer chez toi les mains vides c'est surement pour ca.

Ensuite pour le délais de 15 jours pour le rapporter à la FNAC, j'espere surtout que tu n'as pas ouvert le packaging, car je ne pense pas que les gars du SAV de la Fnac apprécient qu'on leur ramene 15jours après un produit qui a été utilisé, je pense carrement qu'ils risquent de te renvoyer chez toi en te disant que c'est pas possible et qu'ils n'aiment pas qu'on les prenne pour des cons  . En fait le satisfait ou remboursé de 15 jours est valable uniquement pour un achat sur fnac.com, en magasin c'est pas la meme chose vu que tu vois et que tu peux toucher et utiliser le produit avant achat.

Donc si tu regrettes ton achat, je pense que pour le remboursement il vaudrait mieux que tu y ailles dès aujourd'hui


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> En fait le satisfait ou remboursé de 15 jours est valable uniquement pour un achat sur fnac.com, en magasin c'est pas la meme chose vu que tu vois et que tu peux toucher et utiliser le produit avant achat.


faux. 

d'ailleurs, ils ont du en récupérer des portables avec des pixels morts, grâce à cette garantie de rétractation...


----------



## mandrax_fr (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faux.
> 
> d'ailleurs, ils ont du en récupérer des portables avec des pixels morts, grâce à cette garantie de rétractation...


c'est 7 jours ouvrés pour ramener un matériel qui ne te plait pas.


----------



## Marcant (29 Juillet 2004)

bah j'ai vu l'iPod mini, il est sympa mais l'écran est plus petit et que 4Go. De plus, le 15Go n'est pas non plus énorme, et passe facilement dans une poche...


----------



## mandrax_fr (29 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> le 15Go n'est pas non plus énorme, et passe facilement dans une poche...


euuuuuuuh :mouais:  dans une poche de baggi alors  , car moi dans mes poches de jeans ya pas de place pour un ipod


----------



## Marcant (29 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> euuuuuuuh :mouais: dans une poche de baggi alors  , car moi dans mes poches de jeans ya pas de place pour un ipod


bah tout dépend de la taille du jean...je fais pas mal de sport donc ça passe dans les jeans...


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> je fais pas mal de sport donc ça passe dans les jeans...


 Euh, je l'ai pas, là ! 
Tu peux développer ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> c'est 7 jours ouvrés pour ramener un matériel qui ne te plait pas.


...ça c'est valable PARTOUT

c'est marrant t'as la tête dure :rateau: , quand je te dis 15 jours, c'est pas parce que j'ai envie de te contredire mais parce que sur les factures des produits que tu achètes en magasin fnac c'est INDIQUE 15 JOURS :rateau:  point barre. C'est également indiqué sur les panneaux d'accueils. Ce débat inintéressant est clos.

et un ipod, ça rentre dans les poches de pantalon...jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je vais pas bosser en baggy.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juillet 2004)

Il y a pas mal de pb avec le mini quand meme en ce moment :mouais:


----------



## Marcant (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je l'ai pas, là !
> Tu peux développer ?


Je n'ai pas un jean taillé commme une crevette !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas un jean taillé commme une crevette !


c'est clair, il n'y a que le mini ipod qui puissent rentrer dans les poches de mini jean


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2004)

Revenons un peu dans le sujet: la disponibilité de l'iPod mini. Certains l'ont déjà reçu, les chanceux: les iPod mini sont livrés au compte-goutte.


----------



## mandrax_fr (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> .
> et un ipod, ça rentre dans les poches de pantalon...jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je vais pas bosser en baggy.


ba faut rien y mettre d'autre alors, enfin bon un ipod prend plus de place dans une poche qu'un mini ipod voila c'est ma phrase de conclusion


----------



## Marcant (29 Juillet 2004)

Tu pourrais même mettre 2 minis dans une poche !!


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais même mettre 2 minis dans une poche !!


oh ouais trop cool, en plus si t'en met 4, ça te fait autant de chanson qu'un gros ipod monstrueux  qu'il est trop lourd et même pas portable


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ba faut rien y mettre d'autre alors, enfin bon un ipod prend plus de place dans une poche qu'un mini ipod voila c'est ma phrase de conclusion





			
				Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais même mettre 2 minis dans une poche !!





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh ouais trop cool, en plus si t'en met 4, ça te fait autant de chanson qu'un gros ipod monstrueux  qu'il est trop lourd et même pas portable



Vous êtes vraiment lourds... 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Revenons un peu dans le sujet: la disponibilité de l'iPod mini. Certains l'ont déjà reçu, les chanceux: les iPod mini sont livrés au compte-goutte.


----------



## MadMax (29 Juillet 2004)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi on m'a changé de forum. Enfin bon: Qui sait quand et où les Nouveaux iPods (4G, pas les MINIS Mr Moderator) seront dispo à Paris?

Merci bcp à toutes et tous.

Max


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai reçu le mien. Aucun problème de colle et tout fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2004)

Moi non plus je n'ai eu aucun problème mais aussi y avait pas de colle, elles sont comment les nouvelles boites ?

Et pour en revenir au sujet : à mon avis c'est soit t'as commandé avant le 10 Juillet soit tu va poireauter longtemps parce qu'il y a aussi tous les ricains qui ont pas vu d'iPod mini depuis des mois à pas oublier


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juillet 2004)

Ils passent avant nous les ricains


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ils passent avant nous les ricains


question con, ce genre de bestiole ipod mini, ya une chance que ça traine dans un duty free high tech frime genre dubai?


----------



## corbuu (29 Juillet 2004)

Je suis allé au magasin MICRO ANVIKA. Peut etre un des magasins les plus cotés à LONDRES pour tous les achats de MICRO. 

Ils ont proportionnellement autant de PC à vendre que de MAC.

J'ai demandé donc au 55 Tottenham Court road, Micro ANVIKa la dispo des IPODS.

Voila les résultats qu'a donné son ordi :

- New IPODS 20 Gigas, 197 en stock
- New IPODS 40 Gigas, 236 En stock
- IPOD MIni Gris, - 23 en stock (donc 23 pré commandes)
- IPOD Mini Or, -2 en stock (""""")
- IPOD Mini Bleu, - 12 en stock
- IPOD Mini Rose, - 16 en stock 
- IPOD Mini Vert, - 4 en stock.


Ils en recoivent demain soir (vendredi soir) ou sinon Lundi dans la journée.
En clair, que des précommandes, le stock est epuisé a chaque arrivée.

voila si ca peut aider à agrementer le sujet...


----------



## fpoil (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> question con, ce genre de bestiole ipod mini, ya une chance que ça traine dans un duty free high tech frime genre dubai?



pas con du tout comme question, ce serait sympa si certains ont des echos,

pour ma part je serais à bangkok lundi et je vais bien voir, un 
mini à 200 euros cela pourrait être cool..


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> pas con du tout comme question, ce serait sympa si certains ont des echos,
> 
> pour ma part je serais à bangkok lundi et je vais bien voir, un
> mini à 200 euros cela pourrait être cool..



Bangkok, c'est cracra question hi tech . les mini sortent en Corée du sud et japon (singapour?), point barre. Le duty free de dubai est assez bien achalandé (j'avais acheté un net md avant qu'ils sortent en europe, et pour bien bien moins cher), mais bon j'y crois pas trop, ça serait un miracle

sinon, tu vas où dans la région?


----------



## fpoil (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bangkok, c'est cracra question hi tech . les mini sortent en Corée du sud et japon (singapour?), point barre. Le duty free de dubai est assez bien achalandé (j'avais acheté un net md avant qu'ils sortent en europe, et pour bien bien moins cher), mais bon j'y crois pas trop, ça serait un miracle
> 
> sinon, tu vas où dans la région?


c'est surement vrai, dommage quand meme quand tu sais que les microdrive du mini sont fabriqués là bas par hitachi!

bon de là à faire un saut à singap, il ya un pas que je ne ferais pas, 3 semaines de glande à samui, tao et pangang cela me suffit et puis j'ai toujours mon ipod 1G et le ptit mini rose que je viens d'offrir à ma cops


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu le mien. Aucun problème de colle et tout fonctionne à merveille.



Aucun problème de colle sur les 2 Minipod reçu. TNT est venu chercher le premier qui était défectueux, l'opérateur téléphonique chez Apple était très sympa, il m'a dit:
"vous avez bien fait d'allé en chercher un ailleurs pour être sur d'en avoir un, on vous reprend celui-là."  

J'ai été faire un jogging avec le MiniPod de ma compagne (elle était au boulot, shuuut!  ),
il est vraiment idéale pour cette activité, avec le brassard, c'est top, plus pratique que mon antique 15 Go. 
Le gros point négatif, c'est quand vous le montrez à votre famille...
Mes soeurs veulent que je l'en offre un pour Noël.     Même ma mère à trouvé ça génial.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2004)

Décidément _Le Matin_ fait sa pub à l'iPod mini: Réservez votre iPod pour Noël!.

Après la une du journal et les manchettes de l'autre jour: Ruée sur l'iPod mini. D'autres journaux pourraient s'en inspirer


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Je l'ai !
Superbe embalage, superbe ergonomie, superbe boîte, super design, simplicité déconcertante (sur mac)... Si le prochain imac est à l'image des efforts faits pour l'ipod, ça va faire mal !

J'ai aussi l'impression que le retour en arrière est problématique mais je me débrouille avec le bouton menu et je ne l'ai jamais vraiment utilisé. La bête est en charge.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Juillet 2004)

J'utilise le bouton Menu pour revenir en arriere non?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Oui, c'est ca.

Après un après midi d'usage, je trouve le produit parfait mais le seul coté un peu gadget réside dans la limite des 4 Go qui vont freiner les boulimiques de musique....


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2004)

Il est parfois bon de répéter les choses: ce forum, Réagissez, est destiné aux réactions à l'actualité, en l'occurence dans ce sujet: la disponibilité de l'iPod mini. Pour les problèmes et questions techniques, veuillez poser vos questions sur le forum iPod + iTunes + MusicStore.

Merci.


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Décidément _Le Matin_ fait sa pub à l'iPod mini: Réservez votre iPod pour Noël!.
> 
> Après la une du journal et les manchettes de l'autre jour: Ruée sur l'iPod mini. D'autres journaux pourraient s'en inspirer


 
_Le Matin_ en remettra une couche dans l'édition de dimanche.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Juillet 2004)

Impossible de trouver en magasin les accssoires pour iPod mini


----------



## ederntal (31 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de trouver en magasin les accssoires pour iPod mini



j'espère qu'il y en aura a l'apple expo!!!


----------



## vincmyl (31 Juillet 2004)

Ben moi j'aimerais au moins avoir la housse avant


----------



## Tiobiloute (6 Août 2004)

Je poste juste pour dire à ceux qui cherchent des iPods mini et qui sont dans le coin de Montpellier que le magasin MacTribu (près de l'aéroport) en a encore en stock, de toutes les couleurs, j'y ai acheté un bleu ce matin.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Il me semble qu'il en restait aussi à la Fnac de Rennes en début de semaine (mais bon, le vendeur essayait de refourguer des pauvres bouses à mémoire flash )


----------



## minierose (14 Août 2004)

Bonjour, étant infecté de la ipoodmania, je suis tombée amoureuse du mini ipodrose.
Oui mais voila comme toutes les grandes histoire d'amour il y'a un probléme, je ne trouve pas cet objet tant désiré , étant donné que je me barre en grece le 17 aout je panique grave a l'idée de ne pas pouvoir l'emener aux JO avc moi :x
Donc voila je fais appel a vos dons surnaturels pour me dire ou en trouver un et vite sur paris (avant le 17 aout quoi ) je peu mettre jusqu'a 300 euro (au lieu de 279) mais pas plus , faut pas pousser non plus  
Merci


----------



## @ybee (14 Août 2004)

Yen a plein ici en Belgique 
(en tous cas CAMi Liège près de chez moi, ils viennent d'avoir un nouvel arrivage...)


----------



## tornade13 (14 Août 2004)

Si tu es pres a aller soutenir les athltetes en Grece, tu peut faire quelques centaines de kilometre pour le mini non


----------



## minierose (14 Août 2004)

et dans tous les magazins près de surcouf dausmesnil vous pensez qu'il reste un mini rose ?


----------



## benout (14 Août 2004)

va faire un tour à la fnac etoile (ternes)...je sais qu'ils ont des bleus...ils ont peut etre des roses. Sinon, tu appelles un Fnac et tu leur demandes de checker les stocks des autres magasins....ils ont reçu une deuxieme fournée mercredi...


----------



## minierose (14 Août 2004)

non j'ai appellé aujourd'hui rien a la fnac(exept bleu) et darty en reçoit le 17 (je jour ou je par vraiment pas de bol)


----------



## vincmyl (15 Août 2004)

Et les accessoires?????


----------



## benout (15 Août 2004)

Mon ami m'a commandé un dock sur l'apple store pour le mini. Annoncé au début avec 4 semaines de delais, il est arrivé 5 jours plus tard...il reste la télécommande en magasin


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et les accessoires?????


Il y en a ici... 
Et pour les Ile-de-Françiens, ils ont une boutique à Boulogne-Billancourt


----------



## vincmyl (15 Août 2004)

Oué il me faudrait le Dock


----------



## Darkfire (28 Août 2004)

Est ce que les iPod Mini sont vraiment livrés en 4 semaines ?
J'habite en Suisse et j'en voudrait bien un que je commendrai pour mon anniversaire !
Répondez-moi vite !

Merci d'avance !!!!!!


----------

